# Eclipse: Wie rechteckigen Block markieren?



## Raumsonde (30. Apr 2010)

Kann ich in Eclipse einen rechteckigen Block markieren?

Wenn ich z.B. über 100 Zeilen hinweg einen Code habe, der 20 Zeichen eingerückt ist,
aber ich eine Einrückung von nur zwei Zeichen haben will, müßte ich 100 Zeilen von
Hand jeweils 18 Zeichen nach vorne schieben.

Gibt es stattdessen die Möglichkeit einen Block von 18*100 Zeichen zu markieren
und zu löschen und so die Zeilen 18 Zeichen nach vorne zu schieben?


----------



## musiKk (30. Apr 2010)

Bei Galileo ist der entsprechende Knopf sogar in der Toolbar. Ich weiß nicht, ob es das schon früher gab. Da eine Beschreibung des Icons wahrscheinlich nicht viel bringt: Alt-Shift-A drücken und gucken, ob sich ein Button verändert.


----------

